
Soccer on Your Tabletop - lainon
https://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/soccer/
======
strictnein
This is something I've always wanted, to be able to stand on a sports field
and watch the game in real time. That would be an absolute killer app for
VR/AR/WhateverR.

And being able to walk around the field and stand wherever I want with the
players in 3D, not some ugly 360 degree 2D video feed.

~~~
chasing
There's a company called Beyond Sports which is working on this sort of
technology:

[https://www.beyondsports.nl/products/vr-
broadcasting](https://www.beyondsports.nl/products/vr-broadcasting)

I think the future of all sports broadcasting will be a kind of hybrid video +
realtime rendering thing which will all for virtual cameras and other sorts of
data overlays, controlled by the broadcaster and by the viewers.

Our current technique of just aiming a few cameras at the action will seem
primitive and incomplete. Like how listening to radio broadcasts of old
baseball games feels to us today.

------
snailmailman
Anyone else getting an expired https certificate? The one I’m getting expired
on 4/15.

~~~
eric_h
I am - switching to http works.

------
tantalor
The paper mentions this is done in real-time.

~~~
chasing
Does it? Where?

I only see real-time mentioned as a part of "directions for further work."

~~~
tantalor
_Finally, to watch a full, live game in a HoloLens, we need both a real-time
reconstruction method and a method for efficient data compression and
streaming._

[https://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/soccer/soccer_on_yo...](https://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/soccer/soccer_on_your_tabletop.pdf)

------
mdrzn
Fast forward 10 or 20 years, this would be the killer VR/AR application.

I'd love to watch ANY kind of sport with VR, being able to walk around the
field.

------
Someone
Nice work, but _”short of reconstructing the ball, which remains future work”_
made me smile.

